# Ziwipeak



## bluebo

I was just wondering who uses Ziwipeak and how your dogs are doing on it?
I noticed that it is REALLY high in fat! Do you think there is a risk of pancreatitis when there so much fat in a diet?? Thanks to anyone that can help me...


----------



## pupluv168

It is an air dried raw diet, and many people say that raw is the number one diet for a dog. I think that the fat content is probably close to what it is in raw. 

Toby is thriving on it! He's never been better. His year stains are gone, his fur is silky, his poo is tiny, hard, and odorless. He is the perfect weight and very happy. He lovesss it too. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## woodard2009

It is currently the only thing my chi eats because of allergies & a UTI & she's doing great. Been using it for about a year & love it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

We tried venison Ziwi and even after adjusting the amounts, it just seemed to be too much for Odie and she was experiencing diarrhea. It's been recommended that we try the lamb version to see if there's an improvement. However, we still have a big bag of venison that would take us a couple of years to go through if we used it as treats, so we've been adding a tiny bit to Ode's kibble/wet food meals and once in awhile I'll give her a meal of just Ziwipeak and I'm hoping that this will help her transition to a more "raw" diet once our bag of lamb comes in. We feed raw meals, but only a few times a week. 

Odie LOVES Ziwipeak. When she gets it mixed in with her kibble, she'll root through the food to find the Ziwipeak and eat it first. Really hoping the lamb works out!


----------



## MiniGrace

Both of mine have been on Ziwipeak for months now and are doing great. Does your dog have a history of pancreatitis or high serum lipid level?


----------



## bluebo

MiniGrace said:


> Both of mine have been on Ziwipeak for months now and are doing great. Does your dog have a history of pancreatitis or high serum lipid level?


I haven't adopted the dog yet lol. I was just curious because the fat seemed so high... for the price of Ziwipeak I may just do PMR myself lol. Ziwipeak wouldn't provide the dental benefits.


----------



## MChis

bluebo said:


> I haven't adopted the dog yet lol. I was just curious because the fat seemed so high... for the price of Ziwipeak I may just do PMR myself lol. Ziwipeak wouldn't provide the dental benefits.


I can vouch they don't get the build up on ZP as much as they do on kibble or even Honest Kitchen. Brushing a couple times a week should do the trick. I'm too lazy for that with my lot LOL so I just take a dental scaler to them every 2-3 months & wa-la! Clean teeth.  Had the vet ask me the other day if my almost 5yo had just had a dental...and I hadn't scaled her teeth for quite some time. :lol:

But yeah...PMR you get the whole package. If I had one or two Chi's I'd be doing PMR still.


----------



## bluebo

MChis said:


> I can vouch they don't get the build up on ZP as much as they do on kibble or even Honest Kitchen. Brushing a couple times a week should do the trick. I'm too lazy for that with my lot LOL so I just take a dental scaler to them every 2-3 months & wa-la! Clean teeth.  Had the vet ask me the other day if my almost 5yo had just had a dental...and I hadn't scaled her teeth for quite some time. :lol:
> 
> But yeah...PMR you get the whole package. If I had one or two Chi's I'd be doing PMR still.


I do the scaling thing too lol. I do my dogs teeth and they look pretty amazing...
I have her on Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear. She also gets chicken quarters every few days for her teeth... I brush her teeth and wait a minute or two then I let her munch down on a frozen quarter. Works pretty good!
Now to be able to scale my cats teeth *sigh* :foxes15:


----------



## Audreybabypup

I feed prey model raw but if I didnt, Ziwipeak would be exactly what I would feed all my doggies. I really like the ingredients and ingredients sources for ziwi.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

What is scaling teeth? If you're willing to do PRM then I'd go with that. I do ZP with a raw meal because I'm not confident about the balance and Mylo won't eat liver even if I cut it up tiny and mix it with something he does like!


----------



## bluebo

Buildthemskywards said:


> What is scaling teeth? If you're willing to do PRM then I'd go with that. I do ZP with a raw meal because I'm not confident about the balance and Mylo won't eat liver even if I cut it up tiny and mix it with something he does like!


You can actually purchase dental tools for dogs to scrape and polish their teeth! I do mine every few months if I notice any plaque build up but the teeth brushing and chicken quarters generally do the trick with Ruby. 
I really like PMR and it would be a lot easier with a significantly smaller dog (Ruby is 40 pounds and the puppy I'm getting will be between 8-10 pounds). 
I tried PMR with Ruby but she didnt seem to do that well on it. I think I will try again though because I would like more control over what my dogs eat.


----------



## AussieLass

Scraping & scaling plaque off dog's teeth can have deadly consequences.


----------



## bluebo

AussieLass said:


> Scraping & scaling plaque of dog's teeth can have deadly consequences.


What are those exactly?


----------



## AussieLass

I'm just heading out the door. 

I'm sure a quick search on google will reveal all to you - I'd start by searching "plaque bacteria" and then just follow the links to the trail of death & destruction it brings about, ESPECIALLY when scaled/scraped from a dog's teeth - just having it sitting there is bad enough and can lead to dire consequences, but scaling leads to a much more expedient exacerbation of issues arising.


----------



## bluebo

AussieLass said:


> I'm just heading out the door.
> 
> I'm sure a quick search on google will reveal all to you - I'd start by searching "plaque bacteria" and then just follow the links to the trail of death & destruction it brings about, ESPECIALLY when scaled/scraped from a dog's teeth - just having it sitting there is bad enough and can lead to dire consequences, but scaling leads to a much more expedient exacerbation of issues arising.


That literally explained nothing.


----------



## AussieLass

bluebo said:


> That literally explained nothing.


On the contrary, in view of the fact I was walking out the door, as stated, I believe I gave you ample information with which to commence your research ... gee, thanks for that :coolwink: 

In view of your latest thread re oral spray, one can only assume you undertook same.


----------



## michele

AussieLass said:


> Scraping & scaling plaque off dog's teeth can have deadly consequences.


I agree Dee ,if you don't know what you're doing it's best to see your vet


----------



## bluebo

AussieLass said:


> On the contrary, in view of the fact I was walking out the door, as stated, I believe I gave you ample information with which to commence your research ... gee, thanks for that :coolwink:
> 
> In view of your latest thread re oral spray, one can only assume you undertook same.


I'm always looks for ways to keep my dogs teeth at the optimum but if I have to scrape once in a while I will. There wasn't much information online to support scaling but there also wasn't much in the way of saying it was harmful. The information that was against scaling at home was-- wait for it-- a veterinarian. Of COURSE they want you to believe that! They make a LOT of money on cleaning teeth... they don't want to lose customers/cash flow.


----------



## NefariousCupcake

Yeah, but with a dental in the office, they usually give a preemptive antibiotic as well. Scaling at home can spread the bacteria through microscopic cuts in the gums you don't even notice, or science forbid, you accidentally poke them in the gum with the plaque covered tool. Better safe than sorry, I'd go with more natural ways of dealing with teeth before somehting so invasive at home.


----------



## bluebo

NefariousCupcake said:


> Yeah, but with a dental in the office, they usually give a preemptive antibiotic as well. Scaling at home can spread the bacteria through microscopic cuts in the gums you don't even notice, or science forbid, you accidentally poke them in the gum with the plaque covered tool. Better safe than sorry, I'd go with more natural ways of dealing with teeth before somehting so invasive at home.


Invasive? And putting a dog under anesthesia annually is a safer option. I don't think so...


----------



## NefariousCupcake

I didn't say a dental wasn't invasive, just that it's not entirely safe to do the scraping at home either. I'd go with teeth brushing or a chew of some sort before any of that.


----------



## pmum

Good question bluebo
I would love to try it, but my wallet will not really allow
me to at this time in life. Maybe one day. (hopeing..) 
Have heard alot of postive on it.


----------



## bluebo

NefariousCupcake said:


> I didn't say a dental wasn't invasive, just that it's not entirely safe to do the scraping at home either. I'd go with teeth brushing or a chew of some sort before any of that.


I do brush teeth and use raw meaty bones.


----------



## pmum

Great for you if it works. 
I'm scared to continue using raw meaty bones with 
my guy after he's running around with a chipped tooth that
I feel the rb were the reason of. 
Shame, he loved them too.


----------



## AussieLass

bluebo said:


> I'm always looks for ways to keep my dogs teeth at the optimum but if I have to scrape once in a while I will. There wasn't much information online to support scaling but there also wasn't much in the way of saying it was harmful. The information that was against scaling at home was-- wait for it-- a veterinarian. Of COURSE they want you to believe that! They make a LOT of money on cleaning teeth... they don't want to lose customers/cash flow.


There should be heaps of info online. Sigh it is a well known fact among medicos (both human & veterinarian) that bacteria/plaque can lead to all sorts of life threatening disease by even being there, just sitting on the teeth. Once it is scraped off, if the slightest bit is swallowed or gets into broken skin, such bacterial infection can *EVENTUALLY* lead to death or *DETERIORATION* of other organs, heart and kidney disease etc. Whoever would've thunk it, huh.

*ETA*: "Have I ever seen vets do it" you asked .... Vets always give broad spectrum anti-biotics before or with surgery or scaling, and usually send you home with some after surgery. I didn't take anti-biotics home after removal of 10 surplus teeth in 1 of my dogs or 4-6 teeth in the others because their teeth were immaculate and they get the water addictive with the Yuka plant derivative in it which keeps plaque/tartar at bay.


----------



## klein

I have just switched Klein on Ziwipeak Venison/Fish and he just would not touch it.
I mixed it in with some of his previous food and if at all, he would only pick out his previous food.
I should mention that he has been a very picky eater since the beginning and no matter how hard I try and end up getting what i consider good food (thanks to reading all the info on here) he always turns his nose up (orijen included and now ziwipeak)

I am keen on insisting for him to eat it, so the last 2 days he has not had much food. only today he had a little more of a go at it..
Not sure what else to do... maybe lamb is the way to go?


----------



## michele

All mine love the V/F,have you tried adding a little water to it ? Worth a try


----------



## klein

Thanks,i will try that tonight and report back as to how it goes.


----------



## bluebo

AussieLass said:


> There should be heaps of info online. Sigh it is a well known fact among medicos (both human & veterinarian) that bacteria/plaque can lead to all sorts of life threatening disease by even being there, just sitting on the teeth. Once it is scraped off, if the slightest bit is swallowed, such infection can lead to death, heart and kidney disease etc. Whoever would've thunk it, huh.


So if a dog is eating a bully stick and it scrapes some plaque off and ingests it (which is what many people use them for) a dog might get heart and kidney disease? Or if I have plaque on my teeth and I eat an apple and ingest some plaque I might get kidney and heart disease? Or even if the vet is doing the procedure you are saying that they never allow plaque to become ingested? You have provide zero links proving such outlandish theories. 
If there are heaps of info, help me out! I would love to read it.
You also said that if the dogs bleed while this procedure is done, the plaque gets into the blood stream. Have you ever seen a vet do this procedure? There is definitely blood.


----------



## michele

bluebo said:


> So if a dog is eating a bully stick and it scrapes some plaque off and ingests it (which is what many people use them for) a dog might get heart and kidney disease? Or if I have plaque on my teeth and I eat an apple and ingest some plaque I might get kidney and heart disease? Or even if the vet is doing the procedure you are saying that they never allow plaque to become ingested? You have provide zero links proving such outlandish theories.
> If there are heaps of info, help me out! I would love to read it.
> You also said that if the dogs bleed while this procedure is done, the plaque gets into the blood stream. Have you ever seen a vet do this procedure? There is definitely blood.


You ask for info,people try to help you and all you do is question them maybe a thank you would be nice !


----------



## lulu'smom

I feed Ziwi peak Vinison to Lulu and Gidget and our new kitten Brookley eats Ziwi peak lamb for cats. We love it. I know raw is considered better, but I just can't seem to bring myself to deal with raw meat. I am posting this off memory from food research from months ago, but I think I remember the source of the protein (ie. plant protein vs. high quality animal protein) makes a difference to be a potential problem with health issues OP was concerned about. Also, those health issue had to already be present in animal--the food did not cause the issues. I may be wrong--anyone feel free to correct.


----------



## 20887

bluebo said:


> So if a dog is eating a bully stick and it scrapes some plaque off and ingests it (which is what many people use them for) a dog might get heart and kidney disease? Or if I have plaque on my teeth and I eat an apple and ingest some plaque I might get kidney and heart disease? Or even if the vet is doing the procedure you are saying that they never allow plaque to become ingested? You have provide zero links proving such outlandish theories.
> If there are heaps of info, help me out! I would love to read it.
> You also said that if the dogs bleed while this procedure is done, the plaque gets into the blood stream. Have you ever seen a vet do this procedure? There is definitely blood.


Considering dogs are intubated(tube down their throat to deliver gas anesthetic and prevent aspiration) during anesthesia, they would not be able to swallow any plaque if a vet were scaling the teeth.


----------



## AussieLass

bluebo said:


> So if a dog is eating a bully stick and it scrapes some plaque off and ingests it (which is what many people use them for) a dog might get heart and kidney disease? Or if I have plaque on my teeth and I eat an apple and ingest some plaque I might get kidney and heart disease? Or even if the vet is doing the procedure you are saying that they never allow plaque to become ingested? You have provide zero links proving such outlandish theories.
> If there are heaps of info, help me out! I would love to read it.
> You also said that if the dogs bleed while this procedure is done, the plaque gets into the blood stream. Have you ever seen a vet do this procedure? There is definitely blood.


Ya know, I'm totally over reading how you speak to some people at times, and the *only* reason I'm responding to your latest rudeness, is to help others who may wander in down the track due to the title of this thread because it's one of the most researched products in this forum that everyone swears by.

You can use a computer, you're just as capable of researching as the next person without barking that that you've received SFA in the way of tangible evidence .... repeat after me, *G*O*O*G*L*E* 

Now, here's just a few, and, NO they're not trying to flog any potions or trick people in to spend money having their dog's teeth done and, even if they were, that would be because it's one of the major causes of dogs' illnesses and death once remote ORGANS have been hit with the resultant bacteria. Therefore, they have every valid & good reason to market their services and product, don't ya agree? However, to avoid more snakey comments from your quarter, I shall avoid those and stick to those not selling anything, ok 

From *US National Library of Medicine*: Periodontal disease burden and pathological chang... [J Vet Dent. 2008] - PubMed - NCBI 

From *Mercola Dr Karen Becker * Dog

*From DogHealthDoc*: Dog Dental Disease: Why it is a major health problem; Symptoms & Progression | doghealthdoc.com

and there are a gazillion others out there that will become all too apparent after using just a little initiative and a few keystrokes. Here's a hint, search "periodontal disease".

In the meantime, you carry on with the dental tools you extol to scrape your dog's teeth, and if you think you can do that without the risk of scratching gums or breaking skin then you go for it luvvy, you're obviously a braver woman than me Gunga Din!


----------



## bluebo

michele said:


> You ask for info,people try to help you and all you do is question them maybe a thank you would be nice !


Of course I question them... if I took everything everyone said at face value I would be very confused. I asked for links and none have been provided, therefore nothing said can be verified.
Never mind, I see the links now.


----------



## bluebo

AussieLass said:


> Ya know, I'm totally over reading how you speak to some people at times, and the *only* reason I'm responding to your latest rudeness, is to help others who may wander in down the track due to the title of this thread because it's one of the most researched products in this forum that everyone swears by.
> 
> You can use a computer, you're just as capable of researching as the next person without barking that that you've received SFA in the way of tangible evidence .... repeat after me, *G*O*O*G*L*E*
> 
> Now, here's just a few, and, NO they're not trying to flog any potions or trick people in to spend money having their dog's teeth done and, even if they were, that would be because it's one of the major causes of dogs' illnesses and death once remote ORGANS have been hit with the resultant bacteria. Therefore, they have every valid & good reason to market their services and product, don't ya agree? However, to avoid more snakey comments from your quarter, I shall avoid those and stick to those not selling anything, ok
> 
> From *US National Library of Medicine*: Periodontal disease burden and pathological chang... [J Vet Dent. 2008] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> From *Mercola Dr Karen Becker * Dog
> 
> *From DogHealthDoc*: Dog Dental Disease: Why it is a major health problem; Symptoms & Progression | doghealthdoc.com
> 
> and there are a gazillion others out there that will become all too apparent after using just a little initiative and a few keystrokes. Here's a hint, search "periodontal disease".
> 
> In the meantime, you carry on with the dental tools you extol to scrape your dog's teeth, and if you think you can do that without the risk of scratching gums or breaking skin then you go for it luvvy, you're obviously a braver woman than me Gunga Din!


Those are all vets. Any scientists that are unbiased?
I did use google and there was no information that wasn't from a vet. 
I would say the risks are far higher when the dog continues to have the bacteria grow on their teeth. 
There IS a difference between blunt and rude. Blunt is what I am being. You are being rude.
I guess everyone who has a question on this forum must google it and not bother posting it on here. Next time you ask a question I will ask you to repeat after me *G*O*O*G*L*E*
I hope that this forum isn't just for the latest styles in doggy clothing *rolls eyes* 
Maybe this forum should be called "chihuahua clothing styles"....
I find it highly ironic that people compare their dogs to wolves when it comes to their dietary requirements, yet, when the dog requires something as simplistic as some plaque scraped off of a tooth then WELLL, it requires the utmost care. 
What do you think a vet is doing? Have you seen a video of a vet doing the procedure? THE DOG'S GUMS ARE BLEEDING DURING THE PROCEDURE. 
Also if you use a bone, chew or artificial chew; what do how do you think it is scraping the plaque off? Do you not notice that they can chew enough to cause bleeding? 
These are not babies. They are dogs. 
I thought I would remind everyone of that fact.


----------



## bluebo

I appreciate all of the welcoming/realistic members on this forum. 
I can tell that this is a forum more suited to someone who is interested in dog clothing, dog photography and dog accessories. 
This is not for me... 
I was snubbed because I wanted to discuss a different breed in the "other pets" section. I was snubbed because I demanded factual information to back up statements others have made. God forbid I don't dress my dog up in dresses. It's just not my thing. 
I like to own dogs. Not dolls. 
Thanks again to the friendly members.


----------



## intent2smile

There is a big difference between blunt and rude although in my opinion a lot of people say they are being blunt and are just rude and trying to justify it. In my opinion AussieLass has went above and beyond to offer the information. I would prefer to have information from Vets about dogs teeth than a scientist that may know nothing about dogs. Yes there are some vets out there that will do anything for a dollar but there are more I think that care about animals and their well being.

I think everyone has a right to voice their opinions but it should be done in a respectful way. I have not seen Aussielass being rude at all. Honestly after a while on a forum you learn peoples personalities and although discussions may get heated now and again they are not rude very often.

I would not scrape my dogs teeth. I do brush them though. I am also a person that would not cut/grind a dogs nails. I take him to the groomer for that because he has black nails and I don't want to risk grinding too deep.

I think many people on here Google before they ask a question on here. I always Google either before or after I ask a question because personally I want a variety of opinions.

This forum has provided many people including me with quality information and we discuss more than just clothing styles. In my opinion though I love seeing different clothing styles that our chis wear but we do discuss a lot more than clothing. There are just as many members on here that don't dress their dogs as members that do so I do not see this forum as a forum about dog clothing.


----------



## jesuschick

bluebo said:


> Those are all vets. Any scientists that are unbiased?
> I did use google and there was no information that wasn't from a vet.
> I would say the risks are far higher when the dog continues to have the bacteria grow on their teeth.
> There IS a difference between blunt and rude. Blunt is what I am being. You are being rude.
> I guess everyone who has a question on this forum must google it and not bother posting it on here. Next time you ask a question I will ask you to repeat after me *G*O*O*G*L*E*
> *I hope that this forum isn't just for the latest styles in doggy clothing *rolls eyes*
> Maybe this forum should be called "chihuahua clothing styles"....*
> I find it highly ironic that people compare their dogs to wolves when it comes to their dietary requirements, yet, when the dog requires something as simplistic as some plaque scraped off of a tooth then WELLL, it requires the utmost care.
> What do you think a vet is doing? Have you seen a video of a vet doing the procedure? THE DOG'S GUMS ARE BLEEDING DURING THE PROCEDURE.
> Also if you use a bone, chew or artificial chew; what do how do you think it is scraping the plaque off? Do you not notice that they can chew enough to cause bleeding?
> *These are not babies. They are dogs.
> I thought I would remind everyone of that fact.*


I have resisted commenting on your posts. I decided to positively assume that you just had an "interesting approach" in your communication style. I do NOT appreciate the parts of your answer above which is bold and underlined. Frankly, the statements are patronizing and insulting. 

While we are reminding people of things, this might be an appropriate time to remind you that you will encounter LOTS of opinions here. This board spans multiple countries and people from all walks of life. You will find, and perhaps learn to appreciate, differences in opinions, cultural norms and a general community atmosphere. Oh, and also to thank others for their opinions if they have taken time to answer you EVEN of you do not agree.


----------



## jesuschick

bluebo said:


> I appreciate all of the welcoming/realistic members on this forum.
> I can tell that this is a forum more suited to someone who is interested in dog clothing, dog photography and dog accessories.
> This is not for me...
> I was snubbed because I wanted to discuss a different breed in the "other pets" section. I was snubbed because I demanded factual information to back up statements others have made. God forbid I don't dress my dog up in dresses. It's just not my thing.
> I like to own dogs. Not dolls.
> Thanks again to the friendly members.


Again. Insulting and patronizing. 

My dogs are not dressed up and are not "dolls". 

They are well mannered and disciplined. They have been trained and one with behavioral issues consulted with behaviorists. They are fed the best nutrition (I am an educated person who actually researches!) and they see doctors regularly, specialists when needed.

Do not appreciate the stereotypical insults.

eta-I failed to mention what I intended when I came to this thread. I thought we were talking about ZP. Since you likely researched the forum, you have perhaps read all of what I have said about the food. It is outstanding. If you ever wish detail or more information I am happy to offer that.


----------



## michele

bluebo said:


> Those are all vets. Any scientists that are unbiased?
> I did use google and there was no information that wasn't from a vet.
> I would say the risks are far higher when the dog continues to have the bacteria grow on their teeth.
> There IS a difference between blunt and rude. Blunt is what I am being. You are being rude.
> I guess everyone who has a question on this forum must google it and not bother posting it on here. Next time you ask a question I will ask you to repeat after me *G*O*O*G*L*E*
> I hope that this forum isn't just for the latest styles in doggy clothing *rolls eyes*
> Maybe this forum should be called "chihuahua clothing styles"....
> I find it highly ironic that people compare their dogs to wolves when it comes to their dietary requirements, yet, when the dog requires something as simplistic as some plaque scraped off of a tooth then WELLL, it requires the utmost care.
> What do you think a vet is doing? Have you seen a video of a vet doing the procedure? THE DOG'S GUMS ARE BLEEDING DURING THE PROCEDURE.
> Also if you use a bone, chew or artificial chew; what do how do you think it is scraping the plaque off? Do you not notice that they can chew enough to cause bleeding?
> These are not babies. They are dogs.
> I thought I would remind everyone of that fact.


If you don't like the forum and the people ,You can always leave


----------



## 20887

bluebo said:


> I appreciate all of the welcoming/realistic members on this forum.
> I can tell that this is a forum more suited to someone who is interested in dog clothing, dog photography and dog accessories.
> This is not for me...
> I was snubbed because I wanted to discuss a different breed in the "other pets" section. I was snubbed because I demanded factual information to back up statements others have made. God forbid I don't dress my dog up in dresses. It's just not my thing.
> I like to own dogs. Not dolls.
> Thanks again to the friendly members.


How incredibly rude! My dogs are not dolls, they walk and behave just like any other large dog, and I don't "dress them up". This forum has much more information than "dog accessories" and fashion.


----------



## ~LS~

It's unfortunate that you generalize like this. It's unfair.
I personally found a few of your posts very interesting, 
and agreed on several points...then I read this, and now 
I'm lost. It's too bad BlueBo that you see things this way,
you are missing out imo, it's a good forum.


----------



## pupluv168

I try to be helpful as possible without judging, sometimes it is hard to judge tone over the internet. However, your posts have just gotten out of line and rude. As others have said, there are people from all countries, walks of life, and lifestyles on this site. People express themselves differently and part of being a productive member of this forum is being able to accept others' opinions, experiences, and beliefs. 

I find it extremely rude that you would stereotype us and our dogs. My dog walks 3-5 hours a day. He plays in mud and runs around off leash. He is obedience trained and well behaved. He loves men, women, children, dogs, cats, and other animals. He is not afraid of anything. He is adventurous, spunky and lively. 

He is NOT A DOLL. He never has been and never will be. Does he wear clothes? Yes, because he is five pounds and has very little fur. He gets cold. Physiologically, it is a necessity for him. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that. 

We are well aware that our chihuahuas are dogs. We are not delusional, we don't think our dogs are humans. I do not appreciate being spoken to like I treat my dog like a doll or a human child. It is truly uncalled for. Do I treat him well? Yes, because he is my dog and I love him. Our dogs are members of our families. There is nothing that most of us wouldn't do for them. I don't think there is anything wrong with that. There are all different chihuahuas here and you have unfairly generalized a diverse and complex breed. 

NO ONE has judged you for not "treating your dog like a doll". NO ONE. Only you have judged us for doing that, unfairly. 

If I were you, I'd wonder if any of my actions were contributing to the way that people respond? Your subject matter isn't getting attacked, everyone is free to have their opinions, it is the way you express those opinions. You have personally attacked us and our dogs. You have been rude and sarcastic. It is unnecessary and it makes people lose interest in hearing what you have to say. 

If you don't like the way we do things, if you feel unwelcome, please leave. Myself and other members will not tolerate being bullied by you or anyone else.


----------



## woodard2009

I have a question--Do you scale your own teeth? I can't stand going to the dentist to have it done & I only allow it to be done once a year. If done too much, it can scrape the enamel off the teeth causing the teeth to become weak & suseptible to infection & cracks as well as see-through. 
I do agree with you that doctors, dentist & vets are always looking to get our money, but that's how life is. I do try to do what ever I can myself as long as I know it's safe. I know I would never be brave enough to stick that pointy scraper in my dogs mouth, so I do all sorts of alternative things to help with the plaque. Petzlife has an oral gel that really works. Chewing on chicken wings & certain bones helps. Brushing the teeth helps. These methods sounds like much safer methods than a surgical tool that needs to be sterilize properly before & after every use. 
Even tho my chi is a "Dog", she is my baby. I rarely dress her up, mostly when she's cold & I value all opinions & experiences including yours. Don't feel like everyone's against you, because they're not. Sometimes words come across rude or hard when they're typed. We all need to take this into consideration when we write something. We should all be here to help, support or just listen. Sometimes, people just want to be heard because they have no one to talk to.


----------



## AussieLass

You WERE NOT snubbed when you wanted to discuss other breeds, you just banged on and on and on about another breed on one post and then started your own thread, ultimately leading the Mods to close down both, particularly the second one when several people simply pointed out the link you put up was already in the first controversial thread.

Scientists vs. Vets - Scientists too have Dr. preceding their names, perhaps that confused you a little? When a vet does their degree it's called Veterinary Science and many of them don't practice as vets, they go into labs and develop cures, research etc, the same as many in other science oriented positions. So, whenever you see a Dr. again, don't just assume, it may well be a real, true blue, honest to god Scientist, not a practising vet.

As for people dressing up their dogs and photographing their dogs, who is anyone to judge what another does with their beloved dog providing it is well fed, cared for, love & receives the vet care it needs - one thing you will find on this forum is that every member present would sacrifice their all if it meant saving their dogs - they would eat beans for a month if it meant giving their dog surgery, and many who can ill afford it buy only the BEST food for their dogs whilst they eat spag bol. You generalise about something of which you know nothing.

Ladies, ladies please don't worry, you are dealing with someone who got themselves banned from one dog food chat forum and one who has this to say on a cat forum ....

"_I belong to a couple of dog forums and they were very forceful and even sometimes cruel in their ideals. Basically: if I don't feed my dog raw I should euthanize my dog (yes one member said this). So this is where the initial defensiveness came from when I first joined_."

Perhaps if we all ignore she'll eventually learn some manners and how to play nice; I think it's just that Round Peg in a Square Hole syndrome personally.


----------



## AussieLass

My last words on the original topic, that being ZiwiPeak ....

Dogs fed on a combination of raw & ZiwiPeak, just raw or just ZiwiPeak exhibit the following health benefits (UNLESS underlying problems exist) :

*Clean, pure breath

Amazingly shiny, silky coats that literally glisten

Virtually no body odour in between baths 

Extremely small, firm, odourless poops (due to lack of filler & dog digests all)

No constantly streaming eyes or tear stains

Boundless energy and vitality

Superb muscle tone as opposed to fat.

Far less constant shedding, in the case of long haired's virtually none at all except seasonally.*

I am sure that others can add their own items to that list and if members choose to feed raw meat over Ziwipeak (usually due to cost), or even a combination of the two, they are aware that the dog's saliva and shortness of its digestive system is specifically designed to kill the various bacteria/s that non-raw feeding critics bang on endlessly about - those bacteria are on ALL human grade meat we bring home from the store, it's simply a matter of treating dog's meat in the same manner as you do your own. 

Worried about parasites (you should be, even in your own meats) freeze it for 2 weeks and all parasites are eliminated.

I personally would NEVER go back to feeding commercial food ever again, the difference in my dogs has proven that virtually all that is available over here is NOT designed to fill the healthy gut of my dogs, it's designed to fill the healthy coffers of those making it.

ZiwiPeak is the duck's nuts of commercial foods IMO because it has no fillers, additives or any other damn thing not meant to be eaten by dogs.


----------

